

The Dark Side of Medical Globalization - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=11381

======
tokenadult
The submitted article here specifically examines claims about surgical
treatment for multiple sclerosis, previously discussed on HN 471 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=956770>

and again 332 days ago (submitted by pg).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1257229>

